# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  pointless stoylines

## Angeltigger

*I thought we could talk about the pointless storylines that Hollyoaks has had.*

*1. OB's Drinking- Did he ever get sorted out*

*2. Tom refusing to go to school*

*3. Jez being part of the royal family*

*4. Craig Limo.*

*5. Max making Tony think the flat is haunted/ the secret door joining the two flats.*


*Can you remember anymore than you may add them- this thread can be for the pointless Storylines*

----------


## Chris_2k11

The Lisa/Louise feud, which completely just disappeared into thin air...

----------


## Angeltigger

that thing with Robbie- with Joe thinking he was dead.

----------


## Lennie

See these storylines - Hollyoaks can pull it off coz its suppose to be light hearted, thats what they do well at

Loved Tony and him being scared in the flat lol

----------


## Angeltigger

*Richard affair was a pointless storyline- we don't know if he went back to her*

*Lennie i do know that hollyoaks can get away with it*

----------


## Angeltigger

joe getting beaten up by a group of girls

----------


## Chris_2k11

> *Richard affair was a pointless storyline- we don't know if he went back to her*


That wasn't a pointless storyline. It was the reason that Liz kicked him out and therefore made way for his exit storyline...

----------


## Angeltigger

> That wasn't a pointless storyline. It was the reason that Liz kicked him out and therefore made way for his exit storyline...


we still don't know if he went back to his bit on the side

----------


## Chris_2k11

> we still don't know if he went back to his bit on the side


Who cares?! The miserable git is out of the show and that's all im bothered about!  :Cheer:   :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

Yep that is right? 
another pointless storyline was where has Nicole friend go- they had no exit and nathan too

----------


## Chris_2k11

> another pointless storyline was where has Nicole friend go- they had no exit and nathan too


Well if they had no exit, how could it have been a storyline?  :Searchme:  lol

----------


## Angeltigger

*They just disappear- well nicole had a fight with Candy(who could not act) and there was that storyline where paula and justin knew each other and they were a storyline that nathan was ment to be posh.*

----------


## Abbie

well i think hollyoaks has some really good storylines but alot of pointless ones and some littl actors that appear then disppear

----------


## di marco

> *They just disappear- well nicole had a fight with Candy(who could not act) and there was that storyline where paula and justin knew each other and they were a storyline that nathan was ment to be posh.*


nathan wasnt meant to be posh! he was meant to have been playing for a big football club

----------


## Angeltigger

> nathan wasnt meant to be posh! he was meant to have been playing for a big football club


 if you have been playng for a big football club-in my eyes your posh as you have money

----------


## x Amby x

Nicole going on the pill! i thought that was pretty pointless!

----------


## Em

Where did Candy and Paula go???

----------


## Katy

disappeared into thin air like Robbie. Paula and Candy were just Pointless.

----------


## Angeltigger

> Where did Candy and Paula go???


they just disappear- candy had a fight with nicole and than they were all gone

----------


## Em

How bizzare. 

another Pointless storyline (well the character) was Bella - what a bizarre ending!

----------


## Angeltigger

with bella we saw the end of the storyline- she was not really posh- she was poor

----------


## di marco

> if you have been playng for a big football club-in my eyes your posh as you have money


no it doesnt, a football club isnt going to take you on just cos youre posh and have money, plus think of some of the top footballers in this country most of them didnt come from posh backgrounds

----------


## Angeltigger

yeah i know- i think different that all

----------


## Angeltigger

*Did we ever find out how justin stoped taking drugs- was it boot camp that did it*

----------


## di marco

> *Did we ever find out how justin stoped taking drugs- was it boot camp that did it*


erm yeh i think thats how he stopped taking drugs

----------


## Angeltigger

Okay thanks Di marco... just forgot that all

----------


## Angeltigger

:Searchme:   :Nono:  Any more that we need to add!

----------


## Em

Rhys and Sarah. Who cares?  :Searchme:  

If he likes her that much he wouldnt be sleeping with Olivia

----------


## Em

Oh - and Sarahs dad quitting his job. what was that all about?

----------


## x Amby x

> Oh - and Sarahs dad quitting his job. what was that all about?


Yeah that storyline was pretty pointless!

----------

